

Identifying Other HN Readers on Google+ - Brewer

So there was a thread earlier that had a list of HNers that have gotten Google+ invites. I went through the list and added some 55 or 60 people, which was nice, but I think we can do better than that.<p>I propose that we all add a link to our HN profiles on G+ so we can identify one other easily. This could serve as a pretty good long-term solution as well. You'd be able to add other HNers one by one as you find them, rather than adding 50 or 500 in a row by their email address.<p>Comments?
======
gilligan
Would be nice to have something at least semi-automatic. You can import
contacts from a yahoo account for example. So if one collected HN users in
some public yahoo account it would be easy to add a lot of people in one go..
not fully sure how that should/could be done though. Maybe someone else has
another idea.

~~~
Brewer
It's not automatic, but maybe we could create a directory of HN users on G+. I
hear that the Google+ Developers API will be released soon, so we could use
that to (hopefully) log into the directory. If you're logged in the directory
would list all G+ HN users that you don't currently have added.

Just a thought.

~~~
alexis-d
Why not build a list on something like Github ? So it would be easy to fork,
edit the file online, and submit a pull request (a bit tricky well, but can be
setup really quickly, isn'it ?).

~~~
Brewer
That would mean going to Github and getting either an email for each person or
their profile address. It's a good idea but we're looking for a single-click
solution.

